# Multi 10gal 2 or 3 tier stand and lighting



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all! I am in need of help here. I am looking for a stand that is about 60 to 90" long and 20" wide. I would like it to be 2 or 3 tiers. This will be holding 10gal tanks length wise for a shrimp rack. I'd like it to be able to hold 8-15 tanks.

Any suggestions on a good strong stand from say Rona or something? Prefer metal stands

Next, how can I go about setting up lighting for it? I would like it set up so I can have florescent lighting for all my tanks. Can I just mount say Home Depot to the bottom of each shelf, or is there a heat concern/fire concern? Any suggestions?

Thanks  need help asap as I plan to do this in the next few days!


----------



## Jonsan (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Splak,

Check out some of the storage units from Costco under their hardware section. If you put a few on the floor too, they're big enough for 9-12 tanks.

Metalsistem - Heavy Duty Shelving Kit
NewAge Pro 2.0 Series Shelf

There was another red one but can't dig it up at the moment.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Target*

Look at targets. They r closing and everything must go including all their hardware (shelves). I m pretty sure they will be cheap.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

check here:
http://www.globalindustrial.ca/t/storage

In terms of light, you're okay to mount 36" fluorescent tubes under each shelf. They don't give off much heat.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Six foot stand up on bricks for added height. Holds 14 ten gallon tanks. Shop lights hung above and LEDs for bottom row.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info! I like the costco ones!

I checked target but the shelves are ugly hehe.

That website has some nice stands also for a good price!

Im glad I can mount the lights without much concern, thanks


----------

